# OOOerr



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, I've been an gone and done it, deposit paid today on villa in Villar del Arzobispo, (near Valencia)

Can't wait to move in!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Good luck to you sir

Scarey time but it will be worth it


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> Good luck to you sir
> 
> Scarey time but it will be worth it


Thanks Rabbitcat


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations, I hope all goes well for you. Will you be living in Spain full time? If you're currently in France, what made you decide to relocate?


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Congratulations, I hope all goes well for you. Will you be living in Spain full time? If you're currently in France, what made you decide to relocate?


Yes Lynn, full time in Spâin now, currently renting in Rojales (Alicante).

Reasons: Now retired, wanted warmer winters, hated French bureaucracy, needed to downsize and fancied a new adventure/challenge.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

davids0865 said:


> Yes Lynn, full time in Spâin now, currently renting in Rojales (Alicante).
> 
> Reasons: Now retired, wanted warmer winters, hated French bureaucracy, needed to downsize and fancied a new adventure/challenge.


Given the dim view lots of people seem to take of Spanish bureaucracy, they may be thinking you're jumping out of the frying pan into the fire! I have never found it that bad myself, though.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Given the dim view lots of people seem to take of Spanish bureaucracy, they may be thinking you're jumping out of the frying pan into the fire! I have never found it that bad myself, though.


Hmmm, my sister moved to France a couple of years ago and the stuff she's had to plough through makes Spain look like a walk in the park ... 

I'll be interested to hear about your progress David, especially cultural differences between the French and the Spanish!


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Given the dim view lots of people seem to take of Spanish bureaucracy, they may be thinking you're jumping out of the frying pan into the fire! I have never found it that bad myself, though.


They have never lived in France


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> Hmmm, my sister moved to France a couple of years ago and the stuff she's had to plough through makes Spain look like a walk in the park ...
> 
> I'll be interested to hear about your progress David, especially cultural differences between the French and the Spanish!


Agreed, will tell of progress and differences when I have a little more experience.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Welcome to a lovely part of spain. If the form filling gets to you her remember that Spain has Gestors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi David, Did you have a house to sell in France, if so was it difficult to sell, fast or slow? Has buying in Spain been ok and any pitfalls to avoid please? 
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## sarahbrennan3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Congrats! Well worth taking the plunge! Would advise you check a few sources for transferring your money for the purchase if not done so already! I posted a new thread where people gave their views. Must say was happy with the provider I used


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We had a list of 7 countries to retire to and France was ruled out because of taxation and bureaucracy so we ended up in Spain.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

BAZERD said:


> Hi David, Did you have a house to sell in France, if so was it difficult to sell, fast or slow? Has buying in Spain been ok and any pitfalls to avoid please?
> Thanks in anticipation.


Yes, took nearly 3 years, to be fair the house was atypical of the area in that it was 3 times the size of most in the area and twice the price.

We took a pretty big hit on the price that 4 different agents agreed it was worth.

The problem is that a very large proportion of houses in the Limousin are for sale and potential buyers are swamped with choice.

Buying in Spain, well, I'm right at the beginning of the process, but will update the thread as it progresses.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

sarahbrennan3 said:


> Congrats! Well worth taking the plunge! Would advise you check a few sources for transferring your money for the purchase if not done so already! I posted a new thread where people gave their views. Must say was happy with the provider I used


Fortunately after 11 years in France, all our funds are in €.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

sarahbrennan3 said:


> Congrats! Well worth taking the plunge! Would advise you check a few sources for transferring your money for the purchase if not done so already! I posted a new thread where people gave their views. Must say was happy with the provider I used


Fortunately after 11 years in France, all our funds are in €.


----------

